# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  CherryBomb 6.0

## Holzi

Hallo, habe vor mir ein DaBomb CherryBomb 6.0 zu kaufen, bzw. Gegen mein Ghost AMR 7500 aus 2011 zu tauschen.
An dem CherryBomb ist aber eine Marzocchi Bomber 888 verbaut und ein 2017 Monarch RL195. Kann ich das Bike so fahren oder muss ich Angst haben dass es mit abkackt? Bin jetz kein Profi Fahrer aber auch kein kompletter Anfänger mehr.. also fahr schon paar Drops und gute Sprünge also sollte es schon auch was aushalten..

----------

